# Reusing Pyrodex Pellets



## lbck25 (Sep 3, 2008)

Question from a first year muzzle loader. After yesterdays hunt I unloaded my muzzleloader and put the pyrodex pellets in a plastic bag in the back of my truck. Today I moved all of my stuff from the back of my truck to the cold garage. Could I use the pellets again for hunting or should I just use them next time at the range? Thanks in advance for any help.

Chad


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

as long as they are kept dry they should be ok


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldnt chance it. Id use a new set of pellets for a hunting situation. Whats to say the pellets you just removed didnt get broke a bit during loading/unloading process, losing who knows however many grains of powder. If, so, that may change your point of impact. Id go with new ones and save the others for plinking at the range.

May i ask, if your keeping the gun in the back of your truck and storing in your cold garage, why unload it? The charge in your gun wont hurt anything if you havent fired the weapon, ecspecially if you plan to hunt again soon. As long as your not exposing the gun to drastic temperature changes you shouldnt have to worry about any moisture/ignition or corrosion problems. But, you may have other reasons for unloading...and thats cool.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Gotta agree with adam on this one. At least about the gun stored in the cold. No need to unload it. I have left mine loaded for an entire season while keeping it in the cold garage. Never had a firing problem. As far as the pellets, a quick inspection should be enough to deem them usable. If they have any chips or part is broken off, or if the dark end is damaged in any way, discard them and use new ones.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't unload my ML unless its gonna be un-used for a while or it get real wet from snow or rain and I need to dry it out. 

With that said, when I do unload it, I do re-use the pellets that come out. IMO unless you are seeing a chunk missing from the pellet I don't think that you will lose enough propellant to make a noticible difference at ML ranges on a deer. 

Only exception is if the pellets get wet some how (I use balloons on the muzzle end if it is raining or snowing). Also at the end of the season, if I havent shot my ML those pellets get tossed and I'll use a new set the next year, but un-load/reload with in the same season I tend to use the same pellets.

Just my 2 cents 

J-


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

adam bomb said:


> i wouldnt chance it. Id use a new set of pellets for a hunting situation. Whats to say the pellets you just removed didnt get broke a bit during loading/unloading process, losing who knows however many grains of powder. If, so, that may change your point of impact. Id go with new ones and save the others for plinking at the range.
> 
> May i ask, if your keeping the gun in the back of your truck and storing in your cold garage, why unload it? The charge in your gun wont hurt anything if you havent fired the weapon, ecspecially if you plan to hunt again soon. As long as your not exposing the gun to drastic temperature changes you shouldnt have to worry about any moisture/ignition or corrosion problems. But, you may have other reasons for unloading...and thats cool.


 

exactly my program as well for the last 6 years without fail.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Set them aside if you've unloaded them and use them next season when you sight back in. I know that my luck is directly related to the confidence I have in my set up. If I'm in the woods and old bucky comes into firing range, the last thing I want to do is wonder if my gun will fire.
I personally leave a charge in until I fire it that season and don't worry about unloading the charge until the end of the season.


----------



## lbck25 (Sep 3, 2008)

I figured I would be safer just using them at the range. The only reason I unloaded was I had to go somewhere else for a few hours before I went home. Even though the gun was hidden in the cab of my truck I didn't want a loaded firearm in there, even without a primer in it. Also, being in the cab of my truck I was afraid of any moisture developing due to the warm cab. Thanks to all who've posted.

Chad


----------

